# Yamaha AE500



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I picked up one of these this AM. A deal I just couldn't refuse.

Mothers Music, Calgary, $299.

And you send in a form and Yamaha sends you a free hardshell case, tshirt and some other junk.

300 bucks with a hardshell case? Jeez what a deal. And since almost every guitar I own is a solid body, a nice thick archtop is kinda cool.

(mine's a plain top, not quilted like this picture, still a nice burst tho)


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

wow killer deal, how does it sound?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I was more than prepared to pull the pickups and electronics out at this price, but I find it sounds surprisingly good, acoustically and thru the Marshall. Someday I might change them, but for now I don't think I'm even going to change the caps (and I have a ton of vintage caps around).

It has a Gibson feel to it, good size neck, close to my '74 LP Custom or a 50's style Gibson neck. It's even got a volute on the neck, like the Custom. Just not quite a 'real' Gibson feel, if you know what I mean.

Tiny issues:
Some of the fret ends are sharp, I'll either file them myself or their tech will look after them. (a small file fixed this in a couple mins)
Treble tone pot cap was grounding out, I pulled the pot and straightened it and it works fine.
The bridge, althought it looks like a POS, does intonate well.

Made in *cough* Indonesia, but I think it's a pretty damn good deal.

BTW, I guess they are clearing these out, reg on them was $599.


----------



## Fly Caster (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi 

I think I was there just as you were trying it out. I have a quick question. I am a beginner and bought a Yamaha pac 012 never really thought about something like the ae500. Would it suit country/classic rock style? It seems like a much better value for the dollar buy.

Thanks
Cal


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Cal, welcome to the forums.

First, yes it is a really good value. The Edmonton store has a clearance sign, that's how I found out about them. Calgary seems to have marked them down and just stuck them on the shelf. After I got mine, there were 2 left, a sunburst and a black one. My friend in Edmonton said that store had 3 left as of yesterday.

The second part is harder to answer. Yes this guitar would be great for country IMO, and will work really well for Classic Rock - I was surprised when I cranked the gain on my Marshall how well it delivered Cream/ Les Paul tones. I haven't tested it in a band situation yet, so I don't know if feedback will be a problem. I did read on a website they have a block under the bridge that is supposed to help blocking feedback.
The question of course is what feel you are looking for? I prefer the 'Gibson' feel of these necks to the thinner Strat type neck. Other people prefer the thinner necks.

Since you are a beginner, I would suggest yes, exchange for the AE500. You also get the benefit of a large acoustic sound. A $600 guitar for 1/2 price, a free case. A lot more value than you are getting with the Pacifica. And if you decide to trade it in/sell it someday down the road, you'll have a lot more value.

I didn't try the Black one, but I assume it is exactly the same as the 2 Sunbursts were. If you get one, have the tech (he should be in there today) clean up the fret ends - some of them were sharp on both the sunbursts, and have him drop that bridge down - stores generally leave the action high to prevent buzzing. Tell him you want it to feel like a Les Paul. They do include a free setup with all their guitars anyway.


----------



## Fly Caster (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome
I went back and upgraded to the pac112jovs .. diecast tuners,solid alder body,better humbuckers..sounds way better for $42. I didn't go with the ae500 because my teenage daughters will be useing it aswell and they like the strat style. When I can actually make some cool sounds the wife might let me have another, or I will have a garage band and she won't know about the others I collect..lol.

Thanks again
Cal


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

glad you found what you wanted.
yes, now the collecting begins, haha


----------

